# Do all you democrats want millions to flood in ??



## Quasar44 (Jan 23, 2021)

I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
 Is this really what you want ???

You want millions of more illiterate ,peasants to flood in and turn the USA into a different nation 

You think you are going to be safe 

Discuss ??


----------



## impuretrash (Jan 23, 2021)

Anything less is white supremacy


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2021)

The demonRats don't give a shit.

Flood away.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 23, 2021)

It's all about having millions of illegals vote Democrat. ...


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 23, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> Is this really what you want ???
> 
> You want millions of more illiterate ,peasants to flood in and turn the USA into a different nation
> ...


No, some of us want right wingers to come up with free market Capitalism solutions like y'all allege to be for in socialism threads.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 23, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> Is this really what you want ???
> 
> You want millions of more illiterate ,peasants to flood in and turn the USA into a different nation
> ...



I don't care how many people come across the border as long as they find work and earn their keep.  Xenophobia has run rampant throughout American history.  The only thing that's changed over the years is who it gets aimed at.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 23, 2021)

You know what a brilliant Joe Biden idea is, let thousands of Covid carrying illegals pour across the border during a global pandemic without masks, testing, or quarantine periods, BRILLIANT!! #sarcasm


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> ...



Are you willing to go to prison if even one American dies from Covid caught from an illegal?


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> You know what a brilliant Joe Biden idea is, let thousands of Covid carrying illegals pour across the border during a global pandemic without masks, testing, or quarantine periods, BRILLIANT!! #sarcasm



Exactly.

They don't give a shit, as long as they are ok. 

They are scum.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 23, 2021)

The Democrat motto: "Party over Country"  ...


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> It's all about having millions of illegals vote Democrat. ...


It’d tens of millions of new voters and Texas will be blue


----------



## jackflash (Jan 23, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> Is this really what you want ???
> 
> You want millions of more illiterate ,peasants to flood in and turn the USA into a different nation
> ...


One must remember that the statist left has been stepped in the religion of groupthink/strength in numbers. For the statist left it does not matter what attributes a person harbors, for ALL that matters to the statist left is that a person IDENTIFIES with their particular groupthink(hive mentality) religion. The statist left has been 'educated' to believe that people are herd creatures which is anything & everything BUT the truth. Cattle are herd creatures as are insects like Yellow Jackets. Herd works well for Yellow Jackets & cattle but herd is destruction & death to humans as humanities ENTIRE recorded history so richly illustrates. Humans ARE highly social creatures but there remains a HUGE difference between herd creatures & highly social creatures for sure!


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> ...


In the past ?? They had no welfare state 
Irish , Italians and Jews had hard times 
  Many are coming for “ free milk and honey “

The ones who do work will eviscerate the jobs of poor Americans


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> Is this really what you want ???
> 
> You want millions of more illiterate ,peasants to flood in and turn the USA into a different nation
> ...



Its a stupid premise. NO one, including Democrats, wants illegal immigrants.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 23, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> In the past ?? They had no welfare state



Then maybe that's what we be focused on fixing.




> Irish , Italians and Jews had hard times
> Many are coming for “ free milk and honey “



Many of them thought that back then too.  They had a rude awakening when they arrived.



> The ones who do work will eviscerate the jobs of poor Americans



That's what they used to say about the Irish and the Asians.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Its a stupid premise. NO one, including Democrats, wants illegal immigrants.



That is patently 100% false and you know it.


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...



You mean the guys who run the leaf blowers? They have to be legal and/or have a work visa.


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Its a stupid premise. NO one, including Democrats, wants illegal immigrants.
> ...



We have had 67,000 illegal Israelis and 64,000 illegal Iranians for 2 decades. NOBODY  wants illegals.. although Trump did employ 100s of them at his hotels, resorts and golf clubs. Back in the 1970s Trump employed illegal Poles for construction work.


----------



## MadDog (Jan 23, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> It's all about having millions of illegals vote Democrat. ...


Is it legal for Sunnis to vote?


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past ?? They had no welfare state
> ...


 I have a hard time “ reading you “
I can’t tell if you’re conservative or more leftist 

Sorry you have that “ poker style to your posts “


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 23, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> The Democrat motto: "Party over Country"  ...



No the Dem party motto is "Ima get mine, screw you".


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 23, 2021)

I think Dont taz boss is a moderate


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 23, 2021)

Them leaf blower guys suck 
You can’t even get a damn Saturday without hearing them for several hours


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past ?? They had no welfare state
> ...



Somehow you seem completely confused on LEGAL vs ILLEGAL immigration.
One BUILDS nations....the other TEARS THEM DOWN
Can you guess which does which ?

Perhaps when a few of El Salvador's best come to your door you'll finally see why


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 23, 2021)

MadDog said:


> Is it legal for Sunnis to vote?


If you are a legal citizen, you can vote just like every other American.
Why are you asking such an inane question?  ...


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 23, 2021)

There's that 47 years of Biden's experience in government, throw open the border during a global pandemic, brilliant!!


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrat motto: "Party over Country"  ...
> ...



Boy, are you confused.


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> There's that 47 years of Biden's experience in government, throw open the border during a global pandemic, brilliant!!



Calm down.. Nobody has thrown open the border.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 23, 2021)

surada said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I'll explain the real world to you when you are older.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> ...


Because there's nothing like a few millions plumbers, electricians and other trades people losing their incomes.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 23, 2021)

The goal is population replacement.   The millions pouring in are encouraged to kill Americans then take their homes, businesses, everything.  The pesky Americans will be done taking with them their notions of freedom and independence.  The ruling class will be just like the ruling class in their home countries.  Safe behind walls.   It's a return to feudalism with a communist foundation.


----------



## MadDog (Jan 23, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> There's


Since when did you become so concerned about the spread of the Trump virus?


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 23, 2021)

surada said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Ice is releasing tens of thousands!!!
Trumps policy of “ stay in Mexico “ is gone 
They’re going to flood in like rain on a normal Irish day


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The goal is population replacement.   The millions pouring in are encouraged to kill Americans then take their homes, businesses, everything.  The pesky Americans will be done taking with them their notions of freedom and independence.  The ruling class will be just like the ruling class in their home countries.  Safe behind walls.   It's a return to feudalism with a communist foundation.



You are a real sick person...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The goal is population replacement.   The millions pouring in are encouraged to kill Americans then take their homes, businesses, everything.  The pesky Americans will be done taking with them their notions of freedom and independence.  The ruling class will be just like the ruling class in their home countries.  Safe behind walls.   It's a return to feudalism with a communist foundation.
> ...


But very truthful.   When an illegal kills an American the police release him to kill again.   It's called sanctuary and Americans don't have it.


----------



## MadDog (Jan 23, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> The Democrat motto: "Party over Country" ...


QAnut motto: Trump over Party over Country


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



OH prove it..


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



All ya gotta do is fricken pay attention, dumbass.

California church stabbing suspect had been deported three times, officials say

Just In: Mother Murdered By Violent Deported Alien After CA Police Released Him Six Times

Illegal immigrant, MS-13 gang member released in sanctuary city kills girlfriend in front of daughter

Deported Multiple Times, Kills Two Deputies, Laughs, Curses Their Families in Court - www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## MadDog (Jan 23, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...





Thinker101 said:


> All ya gotta do is fricken pay attention, dumbass.


How many of those were on Trump’s watch?


----------



## MadDog (Jan 23, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> No the Dem party motto is "Ima get mine, screw you".


Trump motto is “Truth??  We don’t need no stinkin’ truth.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 23, 2021)

MadDog said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


How many Blue Governors and Mayors told Trump to go to hell and allowed swarms of Trespassers?
I hope you're not truly as ignorant as your posts.


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



So these people had been deported multiple times... They didn't kill Americans multiple times.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 23, 2021)

MadDog said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



How many of those came into this country on Obama's watch.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Because one dead or drugged up American is no big deal.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



So what are you trying to say, there's an acceptable limit as to how many they can kill?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 23, 2021)

impuretrash said:


> Anything less is white supremacy


Anything less is pure stupidity---------

Using the RACE card to manipulate the weak minded has gotten old.....


----------



## impuretrash (Jan 23, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Anything less is white supremacy
> ...



If we don't use mass immigration to get rid of those pesky whites we might have to resort to more direct methods.


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



No.. What you wrote was deceitful.. as if they had killed repeatedly and been deported.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 23, 2021)

impuretrash said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Like Viagra commercials featuring gay, interracial couples?


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



Illegals drug up Americans?? Most illegals obey all the laws and avoid any possible encounter with the authorities. I can't see them "drugging up" Americans.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



Once again you aren't or can't pay attention, some of them killed *multiple *people, all of them had been deported *multiple *times.  You wanted proof, ya got proof, so STFU.


----------



## impuretrash (Jan 23, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



I'm thinking something more along these lines:


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 23, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


Like many here Dont Taz Me Bro is NOT pro-American, he’s a globalist minded fool.


----------



## petro (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> ...


I will gladly trade Mexico for three hardworking immigrants if they in place take a loser SJW warrior still living with mom.


----------



## MadDog (Jan 23, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> How many of those came into this country on Obama's watch.


Don’t know.  I thought I’d ask you.  I think it’s not just a matter of when the came here, it’s also matters that they were still here.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


There's lots of things you don't seem to see.
First...Trespassers, nice or nor, are Trespassers.  There's a problem South of the Border that drives them here.
Second...Trespassers take jobs from Americans.
I would list more but I know you wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> Is this really what you want ???
> 
> You want millions of more illiterate ,peasants to flood in and turn the USA into a different nation
> ...


I certainly dont want it from european countries. I would much rather millions of hard working people came from the south.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 23, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


He thinks Americans are spoiled.


----------



## MadDog (Jan 23, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I hope you're not truly as ignorant as your posts.


Well I’m smarter than YOU are. welcome to the club.

Agreeing with YOU isn’t anywhere in the definition of intelligence.  Intelligence speaks for itself while ignorance is shown by calling OTHERS Ignorant because of their beliefs.


----------



## MadDog (Jan 23, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Second...Trespassers take jobs from Americans.
> I would list more but I know you wouldn't give a shit.


Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  sometimes immigrants are needed to fill jobs that nobody else will take.

Slaves took American jobs, too


----------



## surada (Jan 23, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So fine employers who hire illegals.. big fines..

Tipsycatlover 

You wrote the following:

" But very truthful. When an illegal kills an American the police release him to kill again. It's called sanctuary and Americans don't have it. "


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 23, 2021)

impuretrash said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Think that is the real point of the Brown Shirts aka BLM and anti fa anyways....


----------



## surada (Jan 24, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Hitler's Brownshirts were more like Proud Boys and other crackpot militias. They were Fascists, Nationalist and racists. They weren't liberals at all.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 24, 2021)

MadDog said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Second...Trespassers take jobs from Americans.
> ...


Did I say I was in favor of slavery?
It's obvious you like having people around who are lower on the totem pole than yourself.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 24, 2021)

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


So fine employers who hire illegals.. big fines..
*I am in absolute agreement.*

Your representatives in both parties are not in agreement with that.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 24, 2021)

surada said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You have no idea the tens of thousands of gang bangers flooding in 
  Many coming in are very violent thugs!!!


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 24, 2021)

MadDog said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > How many of those came into this country on Obama's watch.
> ...



Which brings us right back to Sanctuary Cities and idiot liberals.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 24, 2021)

Those lawns aren't going to mow themselves.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 24, 2021)

MadDog said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > There's
> ...



Shut up China.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 24, 2021)

MadDog said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > No the Dem party motto is "Ima get mine, screw you".
> ...



You have TDS seek medical assistance.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 24, 2021)

Give every one you run across the addresses  of your local Democrats....

Be sure to tell them the Democrats love them, will welcome them with open arms, and give them tons of FREE SHIT!!!!!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 24, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Those lawns aren't going to mow themselves.


And those pretty little white girls aren’t going to rape themselves.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 24, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Those lawns aren't going to mow themselves.
> ...


Right wingers alleging to be Hispanic when they get caught?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 24, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Yep...look at all these “right wingers”.





						Home of the Los Angeles Police Department - LAPD Online
					

Consistent with our motto, “to protect and to serve”, The Los Angeles Police Department is committed to serving the community while protecting the rights of all persons.




					www.lapdonline.org


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 24, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Statistics work both ways. 








						Cincinnati, OH Area Most Wanted
					

View Cincinnati, OH most wanted.




					spotcrime.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 24, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Taz is a mod
Must be respected ! !!


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 24, 2021)

Why can we afford a drug war but not better infrastructure?  

What if it is the drug war that is making things worse?  

And, how many people have seen what went on in our own Capitol and say, we can stay home for that.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 25, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> Is this really what you want ???
> 
> You want millions of more illiterate ,peasants to flood in and turn the USA into a different nation
> ...


LOL of course it’s what they really want.

When are you going to learn that the radical left hate this country?  Once you accept that fact, you will see that they always support policies bad for America, and oppose any policy good for America.


----------



## ESay (Jan 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> What if it is the drug war that is making things worse


The main reason why the drug market exists is corruption, I think. There is a chain of officials, including in law enforcement forces, that profit or just turn a bling eye on this.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jan 25, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> Is this really what you want ???
> 
> You want millions of more illiterate ,peasants to flood in and turn the USA into a different nation
> ...



I'm not a democrat but yes. I think immigration into the United States should be much easier. If you are a Mexican citizen in good standing then come on in. If you are wanted by a Mexican authority for criminal behavior then stay out. If you are from a country other than Mexico (example: Guatemala) then Mexico needs to deal with your illegal entry into their country.

I'm a big fan of building the US population to 2 billion but we don't want the world's criminals. We want two billion of the strongest and independent people to build our nation to be stronger than India and China. We are a great melting pot. We can handle cultural influences from other people groups.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 26, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> ...


Right wingers hate our country more and have no problem turning it into a third world mess simply to have the largest military in the world and still not be able to win expensive foreign wars in less developed nations.  We could have upgraded infrastructure and have high speed rail through out the US if we had spent on that, what the right wings prefers to spend on the general warfare and common offense.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 26, 2021)

ESay said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > What if it is the drug war that is making things worse
> ...


It must have a similar effect on less developed nations who should be investing in their own infrastructure instead of the corruption of a drug war they can't win.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 26, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am talking about the invasion from the southern border ??
> ...


There is no actual Immigration clause in our federal Constitution to be legal to.  We have a naturalization clause.  We should have no illegal problem nor any illegal underclass, and all foreign nationals should be known to the general Government and federally identified for civil purposes.  Upgrading Ellis Island and building a world class research hospital on it would make it easier for people to visit the US, stay for awhile, and go home, maybe to repeat the process at some later time.  We should be making money on foreign nationals in the US while reducing their need to stay here to avoid the hassle of entering the US as it is now.  Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States of the Union.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 26, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


We have federal laws !! Then according to you - no nations should even have a border


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 26, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


Ok I see ?? You’re a pathetic left wing terrorist


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


'Less developed' nations might be glad to invest in infrastructure, but some people there who tend to have the power prefer to spend money on more profitable projects. The sale of drugs is one of them.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 27, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...


US jurisdiction is our sovereignty.  They are not all ambassadors.  Show us the Constitutional clause regarding Immigration that creates an illegal problem and an illegal underclass for right wingers to complain about.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 27, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


If a right wing false witness bearing practitioner of the abomination of hypocrisy (unto God) says it, it must be the "gospel Truth"?  I think not.  Job 34:30 applies for moral purposes with a McCarthy era phrase in our pledge.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


It is not their drug war.  And, they are more southern than the Confederate South. Why do right wingers only have socialism on a national and international basis instead of the free market Capitalism solutions they allege to espouse in socialism threads?


----------



## ESay (Jan 27, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And what are these free market capitalism solutions which can fight the corruption in underdeveloped states?

Drug sales in the US are possible because some people have the profit out of that too, btw.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Investing in those economies, for one.  Not helping to destroy those economies with a useless and endless drug war for another.


----------



## ESay (Jan 27, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Investing in those economies, without uprooting the widespread corruption there, is like pouring the water into a bottomless can.

What exactly do you mean saying about a drug war in the US?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> Investing in those economies, without uprooting the widespread corruption there, is like pouring the water into a bottomless can.
> 
> What exactly do you mean saying about a drug war in the US?


I agree to disagree.  I could be as simple as investing in infrastructure to make it more difficult for corruption to be an influence and help people make more money there and not need to come here.  

_Costs to taxpayers
According to a 2008 study published by Harvard economist Jeffrey A. Miron, the annual savings on enforcement and incarceration costs from the legalization of drugs would amount to roughly $41.3 billion, with $25.7 billion being saved among the states and over $15.6 billion accrued for the federal government. Miron further estimated at least $46.7 billion in tax revenue based on rates comparable to those on tobacco and alcohol: $8.7 billion from marijuana, $32.6 billion from cocaine and heroin, and $5.4 billion from other drugs.[138]

Low taxation in Central American countries has been credited with weakening the region's response in dealing with drug traffickers. Many cartels, especially Los Zetas have taken advantage of the limited resources of these nations. 2010 tax revenue in El Salvador, Guatemala, and Honduras, composed just 13.53% of GDP. As a comparison, in Chile and the U.S., taxes were 18.6% and 26.9% of GDP respectively. However, direct taxes on income are very hard to enforce and in some cases tax evasion is seen as a national pastime.[139]_








						War on drugs - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



.


----------



## ESay (Jan 27, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Investing in those economies, without uprooting the widespread corruption there, is like pouring the water into a bottomless can.
> ...


So, what do you propose? To pour the US money into Central and South America, Afghanistan, South East Asia to increase the wellbeing of their people to enable them to live without selling the drugs?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


A chance to make money for Capitalists instead of endless and alleged wars and refugees?  Sure.


----------



## themirrorthief (Jan 27, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


libs make it plain as day they give a fluck about Americans...they just want power


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 28, 2021)

Maybe it would be better to let the countries they come from govern themselves, instead of our government funding death squads and coups.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 28, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Unlike right wingers with their expensive and endless wars they can't seem to win and don't want to pay for with war time tax rates.  How do alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror promote or provide for the general welfare of Americans?  There is no general warfare clause nor even any common offense clause.


----------

